# Labrador Retriever Club MD Results



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Qualifying

1st---Susquehanna Bushwacker/ Richard Barnes
2nd--Chavez Lotta Drake MH/ Cal Rumbley
3rd--Kingston Full of Spice SH/ David Jenson
4th--Sommits Jackson at Rivers Edge/ Alex Abraham

R-Jam--Cedar Swamps Merganser/ Patty Jordan  

Jam's--Roughwater's Midnight Buzz/ Myra Fuguet
-- High Tech Terragator/ Ed Forry


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

DERBY

1st--Cropper's Hit & Run-- Newt Cropper
2nd-- Ironweeds High Bird Shooter-- Paul Brown
3rd--Dead River Decoy--Dave Mosher
4th--Castlebays Robber Baron--Rick Roberts

Jams--Rebel Ridge Crooked Creek--Jeff Lyons
Nikes High Elavation-- Fran Gough
Sugarstick Devilily-- Carlie Lesser
Deep Run Jailhouse Rock--Jack Jagoda


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

OPEN

1st--Castlebay's Heir Borne--Ed Forry
2nd--FC So-dak Long Spur Dokota--Ed Forry
3rd--Reble Ridge Maxximum Mojo--Lyn Yelton
4th--FC/AFC Susquehanna Drift Netter--Richard Barnes
Reserve JAM--FC/AFC Lars Wing N' a Prayer--Bob Larsen

JAMS--FC/AFC Sally's Power Drive--Jenny Grasse
Greenwing Bright Eyes--Craig Stonesifer
Biggun's Old Squaw's Stormy--Dave Mosher
Marymont's Surewin Scott--Ed Forry

(Jim: We're still in)


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats to Jenny Grasse and Oldsquaw Bigguns Stormy she's 1 generation back in my pups pedigree.

keep swinging


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I think 1st--Castlebay's Heir Borne--Ed Forry that may be her FC!! Wayto Go ED!


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

AMATEUR

1st-- Yellow Jackets Black Diamond--Nelson Sills
2nd--The Preacher--- Rex Bell
3rd-- Chances Bang For A Buck-- Bob Graham
4th-- Duckband's Magie Of Breeze Hill-- Charlie Hayden

R-Jam-- Croppers Down N Dirty-- Bob Larson

Jams-- Contrails Windshear-- Dave Opseth
-- Rebel Ridge Boomahrang-- Lynn Yelton
-- AFC Buckshot's Scareface-- Dottie Metcalf


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Katie:
I think, that because the trial was a Specialty the points don't count toward a title, but count toward the Nat'l only.
Auggie


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

The 5 points count towards the title. The dog can only use a maximum of 5 speciality points towards a title. The win does NOT count. It must occur in an all breed trial. 
Tim


----------

